# Nonabsorbent Surface IBC 1210



## jar546 (Aug 2, 2010)

For the areas surrounding the water closets and urinals, what do you accept as "nonabsorbent"?


----------



## TimNY (Aug 2, 2010)

TO generalize, I would say for the most part I would accept anything except raw wood and carpet.


----------



## jar546 (Aug 2, 2010)

Well, it says hard and nonabsorbent so I would think the intent is to see tile or those fiberglass sheets.  I do no think that gypsum board with a good paint is sufficient from experience.


----------



## TimNY (Aug 2, 2010)

err are you saying that hypothetically, or did you actually inspect someplace with gypsum floors?

I thought the question was regarding nonabsorbent-- which I would accept any pretty much any _flooring_ that is not raw wood or carpet.

If the question is regarding what is acceptable flooring, I think I'd rather start a thread on attic access


----------



## fatboy (Aug 2, 2010)

He's referring to the wall covering requirement. We kicked this around in the old forum, the answers were all over. We don't except drywall w/epoxy paint. Must be tile, FRP, plastic laminate, metal, masonry, etc. But that's us, I know others had posted they will except the epoxy paint.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Aug 2, 2010)

1210.1 Floors; I would agree with TimNY

1210.2 Walls; We do not accept gypsum board around a urinal period. We will accept it in a single water closet restroom not used by the public.


----------



## Plans Approver (Aug 2, 2010)

I emailed the wall surface question to the Gypsum Association a few years ago, after discussing (ok, arguing) the point with architects; this was GA's reply _*"As far as I know, gypsum board is not considered to be nonabsorbent. This code requirement is generally referring to the wall surfacing materials such as tile or plastic panels. This is a typical application where water-resistant gypsum backing board is used as a substrate for ceramic tile."*_

Notice water-resistant gyp not moisture resistant (green board). Of course, what determines "hard" - hammer blow or finger push? Your interpretation here.

While on the subject, do your require the floor to extend upwards as required by 1210.1 or do you accept a base material?

_IBC 2006 1210.1 Floors. In other than dwelling units, toilet and bathing room floors shall have a smooth, hard, nonabsorbent __*surface that extends upward onto the walls*__ at least 6 inches (or 4 inches in 2009 IBC)._


----------



## RANDOM (Jul 11, 2016)

*CAL GREEN
Section 5.407
Water Resistance & Moisture Management

5.407.2.2.1 Exterior Door Protection.*

_Primary exterior entries shall be covered to prevent water intrusion by using a non absorbent floor and wall finishes within at least 2 feet around and perpendicular to such opening._

Does the floor width need to span more than the actual width of the door?

For what I can see, I would draw the door and offset a line 2 feet away in both directions (x,y)

Any feedback?


----------



## ADAguy (Jul 11, 2016)

Spot on, at issue is the elimination of "any" openings (cracks, separations) between dissimilar materials and other than smooth surfaces so as not to catch and retain splashes and overspray. Not all of us have directional control as we get older (smiling). Therefore the height and width on either side of the urinal/wc are critical though not always spelled out. Think heavy use facilities such as bars and destinations with public use facilities where regular mopups should but don't always occur.


----------



## jar546 (Oct 29, 2019)

A coat of latex paint is not compliant


----------



## e hilton (Oct 29, 2019)

What about epoxy paint?


----------



## jar546 (Oct 29, 2019)

e hilton said:


> What about epoxy paint?


It can be


----------



## ADAguy (Oct 29, 2019)

Can it withstand the ballpoint pen graffitti test for impact resistent?


----------



## Yikes (Oct 29, 2019)

Epoxy paint would comply with IBC 1210.2.2.  I have previously seen high gloss epoxy used in several commercial restrooms in LA, including at The Rooftop bar/lounge at The Standard hotel in downtown.

There is no code requirement in IBC 1210.2.2 for the nonabsorbent wall material to also be graffiti resistant or impact resistant.  Damage to any finish is a maintenance issue, when needed, to remain code compliant for non-absorbency.


----------



## ADAguy (Nov 8, 2019)

Heavy body high gloss paint is used over CMU in hwy RR'  and public parks all the time.


----------



## Paul Sweet (Nov 12, 2019)

"Heavy body high gloss paint is used over CMU in hwy RR' and public parks all the time."

And in schools, colleges, etc.


----------



## ADAguy (Nov 12, 2019)

Yes, but not over drywall,


----------



## Rick18071 (Nov 13, 2019)

ADAguy said:


> Yes, but not over drywall,



Why not, Is that in the manufacturers instructions?


----------



## ADAguy (Nov 13, 2019)

Because it is not impact resistent.


----------



## steveray (Jul 14, 2020)

Any more "for" epoxy paint these days? More years of use and abuse, holding up?


----------



## classicT (Jul 14, 2020)

steveray said:


> Any more "for" epoxy paint these days? More years of use and abuse, holding up?


I've rejected it a few more times, if that counts?

Only time that I'll approve it is when the epoxy paint is applied to a masonry wall. Great solution for this specific wall type, but not acceptable for GWB substrate.


----------



## jar546 (Jul 14, 2020)

The decade old thread that refuses to die.  Love it.

If you just accept latex paint over gypsum, you are not properly enforcing the code.


----------



## steveray (Jul 14, 2020)

A section as vague as this needs a revisit every now and then...If 10 people chimed in with "we accepted epoxy paint and it still looks great 10 yrs later", I would be inclined. Experience and hindsight is the best teacher in code..Maybe flex seal would work?


----------



## ADAguy (Jul 14, 2020)

Yes, if over a high impact resistant substrate such as metal, masonry, CMU, FG panels or similar material that will resist deformation due to contact with hard objects.


----------



## Paul Sweet (Jul 15, 2020)

It depends on the type of restroom.  I don't see any problem with scrubbable gloss paint over gyp. board in a private restroom in a church or small office that isn't subject to abuse, but a public restroom in a school needs to be more durable.


----------



## jar546 (Jul 15, 2020)

Paul Sweet said:


> It depends on the type of restroom.  I don't see any problem with scrubbable gloss paint over gyp. board in a private restroom in a church or small office that isn't subject to abuse, but a public restroom in a school needs to be more durable.



But the code does not read that way.  That is your opinion...........


----------



## steveray (Jul 15, 2020)

There are exceptions for dwelling unit and private RR...

Exception: This section does not apply to the following
buildings and spaces:
1. Dwelling units and sleeping units.
2. Toilet rooms that are not accessible to the public
and that have not more than one water closet.


----------



## Tim Mailloux (Jul 16, 2020)

steveray said:


> Any more "for" epoxy paint these days? More years of use and abuse, holding up?



Steve
I have a recent code interpretation on this from Joe C. at CT OSBI and epoxy paint does not meet the standard. I can forward you that correspondence if your interested.


----------



## steveray (Jul 16, 2020)

Thanks Tim!....I'm good, I will  reach out if they start to argue just to save OSBI and myself some time....


----------



## ADAguy (Jul 16, 2020)

please forward it.


----------



## Tim Mailloux (Jul 16, 2020)

ADAguy said:


> please forward it.



ADAguy, are referring to my post? The interpretation I received was from the CT State Building Official and only really matter in CT.


----------



## ADAguy (Jul 16, 2020)

Would like as a reference please?


----------

